# Is Antec VP450p compatible with APC 600VA UPS ?



## gta5 (Mar 11, 2015)

Are there any users here who own both Antec Vp450p and APC ups ?

is this PSU compatible with this UPS ? I have Read that these PFC PSU are not compatible with non sinewave ups and it causes PC to restart during power cuts 

has your Pc restarted ever during power cut while switching to battery mode ? 



Thanks in Advance


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 14, 2015)

it should be compatible.  i have antec vp450p along with v-guard 600va ups(quasi sine wave), and it has been working well for the last 2 years.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2015)

I used to have Antec VP450P along with APC 600VA 1 year ago and it worked fine. No issues at all.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 20, 2015)

thank you so much both of you i'll buy it soon


----------



## TAYLORVEGETOSWIFT (Mar 21, 2015)

Take your CPU to the store and test.


----------

